# Mice going toilet in its food bowl?



## Niki98 (Dec 12, 2014)

Hi there, my mice seem to poop and wee in its food bowl, they also eat from it and I dont want them getting sick from doing that. Im just wondering if this is normal? and what shal I do to stop it from happening. They also go toilet in the usual normal places but not quite sure if doing it in there feeding bowl is. I do clean in it out very reguarly


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Yeah, they do that. Most people don't provide bowls for that reason. Just scatter the food on the floor, that way most of it stays clean and they have to forage for it, which provides enrichment.


----------



## Niki98 (Dec 12, 2014)

thanks


----------



## Cereal Killer (Nov 23, 2014)

I try to only put so much food in the bowl so that it last for one day. Then I empty it in the toilet with the bedding and the feces. They do not exclusively poop into it but it keeps the cage clean longer.


----------

